# Leatt Neck Brace compatibility question



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

Is the Leatt Neck Brace compatible with the following...:

- fox rampage helmet

Fox Rockstar Rampage Helmet - Fox Racing

- fox titans sports jacket

Fox Titan Sport Jacket - Fox Racing


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

The helmet should be fine but the armor does not look compatible. Most armor that is compatible will have a removable section at the top of the backplate and at the top of the chest plate. I know Troy lee and sixsixone both have models that work with neck braces.


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

im guessing this is compatible..

Mountain Biking | Leatt® - Engineered for Performance. Protective Sports Gear


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

The FOX suit it does not fit without custom modification. No idea about the helmet but most helmets work fine / well enough with the Leatt. Your best bet is to physically try the combo on and see if it fits.

The Leatt Adventure suit fits very well with the brace. I picked up a very lightly used brace for cheap and got the suit on sale, had the small water pack already. I must say the combo fits together very very well. I haven't had the chance to actually ride with it yet but the try-on feel is better than the fox suit that I was riding previously. The only thing I noticed right away that I was prepared for is the lack of head movement, but the restricted movements are directions you shouldn't be moving anyways, so....


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

can you give me a forsure recommendation on a helmet, because i have to order it online


----------



## bs25 (Sep 27, 2009)

I wear fox rampage helmet with my leatt brace and have had no problems.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

bell drop..


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

bs25 : what brace do you have?

or are they all adjustable?


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

*Leatt DBX Comp*

I just received a DBX Comp and I have no idea which helmet will work for it. am going to order online; therefore I am unable to try on different helmets. Does anyone know which helmets for sure fit?


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

My TLD D3 works great. Before that I tried one of the newest Fox V3R carbons and it did not work at all. The outside shell of the helmet is HUGE, especially since its not a DOT helmet.


----------



## j.e.perry (Oct 18, 2012)

does a giro remedy work?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Practically all MTB full face helmets will work with the neck brace. I have used an Azonic Fury and now use a Giro Remedy. My buddies are using TLD and 661. The Fox Rampage might even give you a greater degree of movement (especially when you're looking up) since the chin line appears to be higher than other helmets I've used/tried.

FWIW, I also use a Fox roost guard/chest protector that I modified (cut a section in the rear to accomodate for the spine bracket).


----------

